# Copy Editing, Proofreading and Developmental Editing Services



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

I offer copy editing, proofreading and developmental editing services. If you need help with your manuscript, please contact me at [email protected] I have openings for new clients.

http://dickinsoncopyediting.wordpress.com/

See my website and try out the service. I have a rate special for the summer, and I believe you'll like the prices, the quick turnaround, and the way I treat you!


----------



## chrissponias (Sep 22, 2013)

I couldn't read anything after clicking on your link. 

You should increase the font size.


----------



## Sarah Barbour (Jun 25, 2012)

Just wanted to throw my support behind Vince. I haven't hired him formally, but I sent him an ARC a few days ago and he returned it having caught several errors that went unnoticed by myself, three other readers, and the proofreader I hired. He also had engaging comments/questions about the text itself. I've no doubt that he'd provide good content editing as well as good proofreading.

As a professional editor myself, I'm all too well aware of the perils of trying to edit my own work. I would definitely consider Vince when/if I write for publication again.


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you, Sarah! I was glad to help you! I hope lots of people buy your book!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members may have a listing in our Yellow Pages for Authors .

Ann
KB Moderator


----------



## Anne Glynn (Jan 19, 2014)

But, Vince, you don't offer your services to romance writers (at least, not to Harlequin-wish romance writers). Unfortunately, that's my current wheelhouse. 

Don't you think you should practice your skills on my manuscript -- at a greatly reduced price -- just to see if you've got the chops to service one of the biggest genres out there?


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

http://dickinsoncopyediting.wordpress.com/

I also have a post on the Kindle Boards Yellow Pages, which I recommend that you use if you have a service to offer Kindle Boards authors. I get a lot of traffic from those Yellow Pages.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Vince - yours was one of the services we migrated to the new Yellow Pages. When you get a moment, please review it for accuracy and make any desired edits.

Here's the link to your entry:
http://kboards.com/yp/?seq=68 - My Service on the KBoards Yellow Pages

More info available from the FAQ link on that page!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I just got back a fantastic edit from Vince! 

Thank you, Vince!


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you, Heidi! Your book was awesome!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Awww, thank you, Vince  My writing partner and I are digging through everything you provided. Very thorough, and we appreciate it!


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, Heidi! I enjoyed the second book, too!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Vince, thank you for editing _I Am Lily Dane_. All your feedback was spot on!!!!! And...

I write during the days now But I always remain flexible... I'll write at night if I need to, or start earlier in the day, if I need to!


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

I was so glad to hear your good news about _Lily Dane_ today!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

That's for sure  A gift of editing!!! Just wanted to thank Vince for another great edit that I received back this weekend!


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, Heidi. I hope you had a great Christmas! It was nice and quiet here. The kids had a blast.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Vince! Revising away on all DOL books  Thank you so much for all of your insights and feedback! Great editing. Considering a basic edit for Isolt's Enchantment, not sure, added an entire layer of Ryder's story. How are you looking for a 35-40K basic edit around end of month (last two weeks-isn?)


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

I will always make time for you, Heidi! Consider it done.


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you!!!!! Great, I'll email you as soon as I nail the dates. Waiting on a beta read return at the moment. Will depend on when I get that back! Oh, I love JWB's covers on your books too!!! So glad you and your wife like them!


----------



## Sarah Barbour (Jun 25, 2012)

In my first comment in this thread, I said I'd hire Vince when/if I wrote another book. I did, in fact, write another book (_Wanderlust_) and I did indeed hire Vince. He did a great job catching all sorts of little errors (and a couple of big ones) and was friendly and encouraging to boot. I highly recommend his editing services.


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you, Sarah! _Wanderlust_ was awesome!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Vince, thank you again for all your help with Daughter of Light to-date!!!! So exciting to be moving forward with this series!


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

I just finished a book translated by the author from Hebrew. That was a pretty cool experience. I've worked with clients from England, Canada, Israel, the US and Ireland now. Would love to punch my card for Australia or New Zealand next!


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

You worked your tail off to write that book. Now let's make it shine!


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

